# Related Sites > SQL Course >  SQL Tutorial - Internal Server Error

## Milu

Hi, when I worked with the SQL Tutorial I receive following message in the table creation exercise:

Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

I copied the answer, tried a few name changes, but nothing works. Could you kindly have a look?

Many thanks!

----------

